# Bumps/Rash



## Dakota09 (Mar 25, 2009)

My new pup has these bump/rash on his belly. Iv included some pics not sure what hes got going on any ideas?


----------



## chris1o4 (Aug 22, 2011)

my puppy has these spots as well im thinking it could be the grass or mosquito bites not quite sure but since its a spot with no fur thats why we notice them


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

is it possible he has fleas? Those look similar to flea bites. Could also be mosquito bites as well or he's allergic to something maybe in your yard. Maybe give him an oatmeal bath and see if that helps? Is he scratching or chewing the area a lot?


----------



## Dakota09 (Mar 25, 2009)

No real scratching or biting or any signs of fleas on him


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

It could be a staph infection. It looks very similar to what Shasta has when she was a puppy. If your vet puts your pup on an antibiotic, be sure to ask about the length of treatment. The first time Shasta had staph, two weeks wasn't enough. It came right back so we had to have a second course of treatment with a different antibiotic.


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

It does look like a staph infection....
Take the pup to the vet and have them check for sure.....(1st & primary suggestion).
Some staph infections will clear up all on their own with a little anti bacterial soap, keeping the area dry and applying (wiping) a little hydrogen peroxide on the area a couple times a day....*watch so the puppy's skin doesn't become too irritated by the Hydrogen Peroxide*.
JMO...good luck!


----------



## Emmek9 (Jan 22, 2012)

Hi! Your pupoy had a rash that looks exactly like what my puupy has. I was wondering what the cause was, and what you did for your puppy? Any advice would be so helpful!!


----------

